# Athens GA M 1yr cream/black



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Is he a mix..not sure, but he has enough ears for any German Shepherd!
He is just beautiful, young and scared and his time is up tomorrow!!



*AGE – 1 yr*
*BREED – German Shepherd X*
*GENDER – Male*
*WEIGHT – 63 lbs*
*IMPOUND DATE – 8/11/11*
*LEDGER # – 33797*
 *Why Choose Lobo?*
Bad picture alert! Lobo is pretty afraid of the pound. He did come forward enough to smell my hand, and ate a couple snacks I tossed to him, but he is in need of a lot of love and care. Lobo is not listed as available just yet because of the extreme shyness, but you can certainly come meet him…..Look at that sad face—don’t you want to hug him and tell him it will all be ok? If you or a rescue you know might be able to give Lobo the extra attention he needs in order to blossom, please come and meet him. He is intelligent and overwhelmed–he sure could use a ticket out of here.


To get in touch with an animal control staff member or officer at the Athens Clarke county AC, please call them at 706-613-3540 


Pull help for approved out of state rescues


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Here is his web link also:
33797–Lobo | Athenspets.net


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

Probably just the camera angle ... but he could fly out of there with those propeller ears he has!!!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

bump


----------

